# Obama cuts funding for abstinence only sex ed.



## Vriska Serket (May 9, 2009)

Source.

It's about time, eh?


----------



## spaekle (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Obama Cuts funding for abstinence only sex ed.*

awesome points++ for Obama! :D


----------



## Departure Song (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Obama Cuts funding for abstinence only sex ed.*

Whoo!


----------



## Yarnchu (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Obama Cuts funding for abstinence only sex ed.*

YAY OBAMA! I'm starting to like this guy. Just hope he doesn't mess up.


----------



## Tailsy (May 9, 2009)

Why do you even have funding for abstinence-only sex education in the first place??


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 9, 2009)

*dances like it's 1955*
Oh Obamee, I've disliked some of the things you've done so-far but overall, stellar job. This adds another point 'v'


----------



## Yarnchu (May 9, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Why do you even have funding for abstinence-only sex education in the first place??


I guess its cause Bush doesn't want the kiddies to get Swine AIDS. For the most part, it doesn't seem like it was _that_ bad, but I remember they gave us something along the lines of "abstinence is the only solution you cannot have sex and make babies!!!!!1111" They do that less and less the higher your grade level is, and now its just if you have sex you get AIDS.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 9, 2009)

So what, telling people DON'T HAVE SEX YOU'LL GET AIDS isn't bad? How about telling them how to have sex while avoiding AIDS? I mean, they're gonna fuck anyway, might as well tell'em how to do it safely.


----------



## Autumn (May 9, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> but I remember they gave us something along the lines of "abstinence is the only solution you cannot have sex and make babies!!!!!1111" They do that less and less the higher your grade level is, and now its just if you have sex you get AIDS.


clearly doesn't work else you wouldn't have pregnant teens walking around.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I mean, they're gonna fuck anyway, might as well tell'em how to do it safely.


this

yay funding cuts :D


----------



## Tailsy (May 10, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> I guess its cause Bush doesn't want the kiddies to get Swine AIDS.


Well uh, I don't think I'd want my kids to get something like that either? :S


----------



## Abwayax (May 10, 2009)

abstinence is overrated anyway


----------



## Tarvos (May 10, 2009)

no abstinence is not overrated


----------



## Departure Song (May 10, 2009)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Jolty (May 10, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Why do you even have funding for abstinence-only sex education in the first place??


This!
...what does it even /cost/


also this is great :)
abstinence-only annoys the /shit/ out of me


----------



## Tarvos (May 10, 2009)

Departure Song said:


> Yes, it is.


No it isn't. I advocate condom usage too, but I don't see how not having sex is not a valid form of protection. To be honest I am really not the kind of guy that sleeps around at all so maybe it's just my vantage point that I like the comfort and security of long-lasting monogamous relationships but sure. It's not like I'm some Christian preacher man saying ABSTINENCE ONLY. Whatever people use to prevent STD's and teenage pregnancies is fine with me. But I think having some sexual discipline and not randomly fucking everyone (I hate promiscuity) goes a long way.

I'm not saying don't have sex, I'm saying make sure you're not having sex with 59 fucking randoms.

Abstinence only is bullshit obviously but yeah.


----------



## Abwayax (May 10, 2009)

No one said it was _invalid_.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 10, 2009)

Yay for alternative education methods.

Obama used to rock my socks, now he boulders them.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 11, 2009)

I'm glad it's less like this in Australia, but this is still good! :)


----------



## Felidire (May 11, 2009)

Watershed said:


> no abstinence is not overrated
> 
> 
> Departure Song said:
> ...


It's not really.. And doesn't both the US and the UK have appauling Teenage Abortion rates?
Not saying that Abstinence is right, but sometimes it's just _better_, a lot of people are irresponsible.





ultraviolet said:


> I'm glad it's less like this in Australia, but this is still good! :)


Australia is win in that way. The reason for a lot of that win (I think) is because we have just about the most fail army ever, and we don't care how fail it is because no one hates us enough to bomb us. ,xD

All that money goes to Jobless-people, and idiot kids like us, and we don't have to stress over a lot of shit that these other countries do.


----------



## opaltiger (May 11, 2009)

itt: people missing the word "only" in the title


----------



## Erif (May 11, 2009)

fk u al sex is teh sht go pt ur had in tha guter, k.

Yeah, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 11, 2009)

> It's not really.. And doesn't both the US and the UK have appauling Teenage Abortion rates?
> Not saying that Abstinence is right, but sometimes it's just better, a lot of people are irresponsible.


Both of those countries have shitty sex ed with frankly unsurprising results.


----------



## Tailsy (May 12, 2009)

I didn't even have any real sex education until this year. Coincidentally, there's a girl in my year who had a baby at the end of March!


----------



## Harlequin (May 12, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I didn't even have any real sex education until this year. Coincidentally, there's a girl in my year who had a baby at the end of March!


Catholics


----------



## Alexi (May 12, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I didn't even have any real sex education until this year. Coincidentally, there's a girl in my year who had a baby at the end of March!


Same here. While we were going through our baby unit in Sociology.

Edit: 



Watershed said:


> No it isn't. I advocate condom usage too, but I don't see how not having sex is not a valid form of protection. To be honest I am really not the kind of guy that sleeps around at all so maybe it's just my vantage point that I like the comfort and security of long-lasting monogamous relationships but sure. It's not like I'm some Christian preacher man saying ABSTINENCE ONLY. Whatever people use to prevent STD's and teenage pregnancies is fine with me. But I think having some sexual discipline and not randomly fucking everyone (I hate promiscuity) goes a long way.
> 
> I'm not saying don't have sex, I'm saying make sure you're not having sex with 59 fucking randoms.
> 
> Abstinence only is bullshit obviously but yeah.


Why can't you be bi


----------



## see ya (May 12, 2009)

YES. 

FUCK YES. 

It's about goddamn time. I love Obama even more than I did before. 

What's especially hilarious is that my school had nothing but the "HAVING SEX MAKES GOD CRY AND CONDOMS DON'T WORK" variety of sex ed, and approximately one in three girls in my year already have a kid. Oh, God I wish I were exaggerating.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 12, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Why do you even have funding for abstinence-only sex education in the first place??


This. 

But yay Obama. 

Perhaps the US isn't going to fail as much as I thought it would after all.


----------



## Tailsy (May 13, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> Catholics


Hm. We're considerably more laid-back than the stereotype, too!


----------



## Psyburn (May 13, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> I guess its cause Bush doesn't want the kiddies to get Swine AIDS.


I have to sig that. PLease :P


----------

